# On the road to surgery



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I talked to my endo doctor the other day about having the surgery to take out my thyroid. I have felt so horrible lately and I feel like I am getting worse instead of better. 
Besides the other issues that I have posted, I am starting to get more and more physically fatigued, my throat has been sore (feels like I swallowed a gulf ball), I am missing out with my family. I feel so tired and stressed out that I have not been able to play or enjoy time with my kids.

I am so ready to get my life back and I don't think that I will be able to do with my thyroid still in place and my life such a mess.

I have an appointment with Neck Surgeon next Friday. hugs6


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good decision. I feel much better since getting mine out. I definitely feel I'm on the road to having my life back. Best of luck to you. I'm sure you'll do just great! *Hug*


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good luck! I am so happy to have mine out!


----------

